# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  "The Da Vinci Code" Fact or Fiction???

## SHIRENE

[align=left:095bfe67e0]
Those of you who have read The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown know the controversy surrounding the book .
* So do you think it could have happened.....Do you think Jesus Christ's bloodline is the holy grail?* 

*Here are some of the things that the book claims. * 

Jesus is not God; he was only a man. 

Jesus was married to Mary Magdalene.

  Jesus got her pregnant, and the two had a daughter.

 That daughter gave rise to a prominent family line that 
is still present in Europe today.

 The Bible was put together by a pagan Roman emperor.
 Jesus was viewed as a man and not as God until the fourth century, 
when he was deified by the  emperor Constantine.

 The Gospels have been edited to support the claims of later Christians.
 In the original Gospels, Mary Magdalene rather than
 Peter was directed to establish the Church.

 There is a secret society known as the Priory of Sion
 that still worships Mary Magdalene as a goddess and is trying to keep the truth alive.

The Catholic Church is aware of all this and has been fighting for centuries
 to keep it suppressed. It often has committed murder to do so.

The Catholic Church is willing to and often has assassinated
 the descendents of Christ to keep his bloodline from growing.

*Do you think Jesus's descendents are alive and living among us?*[/align:095bfe67e0]

----------


## Endurer

I haven't read this book yet therefore can't comment on what exactly it claims.

As far as the descendents are concerned, It's possible. I'll do a bit of research on it before posting further replies.

----------


## SHIRENE

no one here has read the book....  

I guess people will have plenty to say after the movie comes out. Release date: May 19, 2006.

----------


## murali614

Watch and say more

----------


## SHIRENE

:up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up; :fireworks3;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

I did read the book.. But I really can't comment on it.. It's  claims may or may not be true.. To me it was just an interesting read ...   :Smile:

----------


## Whitegirl Married 2 India

Read the book,

fantastic book, really good totally plausible.

the arguments and facts that the book brings together, are really interesting, coming from a christian point of view.

my sister and mother,still follow the whole christian doctrine by the book.
I can believe that mary & jesus were together, as lovers or husband and wife. my mom wont read the book, she wont watch the film, yet she accepted my adoption of the hindu faith without any problems..
hmm. anyway, i thing that the Da vinci code is fact & fiction, some aspects can be seen and can be believed, but then again so can the whole aspect of 'God' in general.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

some people want to make quick money hurt the sentiment of millions
like the cartoon on prophet,and satanic verses to be condemed

----------


## mytonse

Well Parts contain fact and fiction!!

Just watch and read and chill out!!

I consider a nice fiction as the Mummy!!(i consider it a fiction too}

Keep watching and enjoy!!

----------


## dsjeya

y drag jesus

----------


## snaz

It's fiction.

You can take a Fact and change it to Fiction, but not Vice Versa.

As dsjeya said the cartoons offended Muslims and this offends the Christians, but the ones who profit from this don't really care do they?

----------


## dsjeya

that is the problem, they don't care,they want money

----------


## snakhtar

I liked the book. It was illuminating and thrilling. And as far as fact or fiction is concerned, there are some facts in this fiction novel. 

Facts:
1.Fibonacci and the golden ratio.
2. Galileo trial [He was hanged because he believed that the world was not the center of the universe, as church said].
3. Knights of Templar existance.
3. Opus Dei belief in self-punishment of the body.
etc..........................................

----------


## Evian

Check out The templar revelation and The woman with the alabaster jar, both with the same concept and are way older than this book.

Also check out the Holy Blood Holy Grail.

----------


## dsjeya

ignoring is better

----------


## Evian

It's not really all that bad  :Smile:

----------


## Evian

My opinion is that when people are talking about it, why not see for yourself ?  :Wink:

----------


## Ostentatious

Okay, to the people who piss me off the most by saying "IT IS FICTION" "OH, THEY SHOULD SAY THAT IT IS FICTITIOUS AT THE START OF THE MOVIE!"

"OH THEY SHOULD SAY THAT THIS BOOK WILL BE FICTITIOUS BECAUSE THERE IS NO PROOF"

Well my people, why dont you take these above quotes and stamp them in your bibles and your holy books because it is EXACTLY the same thing!

----------


## Evian

Ostentatious, you cannot say that about the Bible, it is after all a book mentioned as holy, the word of Jesus sayyadna. That is not befitting to any prophet's message. 
"La nufarriqu bein a ahudimmirrusuleh" We do not prefer one prophet over another. Hence respect all religions and holy books.

----------


## Ostentatious

Your point is not logical.

Sorry mate, your arguement that the bible is a genuine holy book which was created by god through the work of his prophets will only hold ground with me if you prove to me that it is holy.

----------


## Evian

It may be changed and altered as it was compiled exactly  100 years after the death of  Issa AS, but the holiness should not be doubted because it is mentioned in the quran man times.

----------


## Ostentatious

And because it was mentioned in the Quran it becomes factual evidence?

The bible is a re-write of the sumerian texts, nothing else.  The level of similarity between Egyptian theology and these religions is astonishing once you actually do some research.

----------


## Evian

I believe that if Allah asks us to respect the books that were sent to us before quran then there is a reason to do so. 
As far as the bible is concerned, it is a compilation of the sayings of Issa AH, his hadith. The disciples of his disciples wrote the many versions that are accepted by christian churches worldwide. The ones that are red-lettered are the ones with sayings of Issa Ah in bold, red letters and when I read them I almost cried to see the similarities they had with some of the common ahadith of our Prophet saw.

As far as similarity of religions is concerned, my dear, there have been 1,24,000 messengers of God on this earth, starting from Adam AH, and they all preached the same word of God..I am not at all surprised that you mentioned that there exist similarities. If you read about the zoroastrians, their religion too has many similarities to the abrahamic faiths. Hinduism is also monotheistic if you dig deep. These are all signs of Allah, if you think about it. They did get modified and changed as time went by, which explains the different rituals and customs.

----------


## marupudi

The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown is a best seller on the fiction list; however, the author clearly states that the story takes place in the context of factual events, places, organizations and rituals. To enhance the credibility of this claim, Brown includes not only fictional characters in his plot, but real people (both past and present) who will be readily recognized by the book's audience.

----------

